# Grunge mal wieder -_-



## smAshA (23. April 2004)

Huhu ich hab mal eine Frage und zwar geht es darum wie ich eine Grunge Texture erstelle, wie z.B.  hier  ...
ich habe mir sämtliche Tuts für sowas angeschaut, aber es war nie so wirklich was dabei, was ich gebrauchen könnte, könnt ihr mir helfen?

danke!


----------



## da_Dj (23. April 2004)

Mit verschiedenen Bruhes radieren [oder besser mit Maske] wäre ein Anfang. Gute Ergebnisse erzielt man meist auch, wenn man am Rand ab und an den "Versetzen Filter" mit verschiedenen "stärken" und Einstellungen drüber laufen lässt [Auswahl vorher festlegen und nicht über das ganze Bild, das sieht seltsam aus ].


----------



## smAshA (23. April 2004)

hmm ja, aber um den rand geht es mir hierbei weniger, eigentlich mehr um die textur, mit dem "dreck"


----------



## da_Dj (23. April 2004)

Dafür solltest dir einfach mal eine "dreckige" Textur [dirty grunge, dirty brush usw bei google] suchen dann kannst du entweder das ganze Bild mit der Textur oder einzeln brushen bzw die Textur im nachhinein mit dirt brushes bearbeiten.


----------



## smAshA (23. April 2004)

okay ich werde es probieren


----------



## kalurak (23. Juni 2004)

Auf Grunge-Design.de  erfährst du, wie du Hintergrundtexturen erstellst  Kannst du genauso auch auf so ein Bild anwenden, wie du es als Beispiel hier verlinkt hast.


----------



## Lobi (23. Juni 2004)

Auf jeden Fall sieht es so aus, als wäre die Ebene hinterher noch auf "Ebeneneigenschaft" -> "Sprenklen" gestellt worden!
Ich denke das verstärkt den Effekt dann noch ohne viel Arbeiten zu müssen...


----------

